# 💕 Baby Nova’s Cuteness Journal 💕



## Kelly (Jun 13, 2022)

A few days before Nova was born hubby and I were sitting at the table chatting with Bob (my 80 y/o father-in-law). Nancy (my 80 y/o mother-in-law) sister was not doing well at the time so Nancy was on the phone discussing arrangements with her family. This prompted me to asked Bob where he was going when he died. He said he was going to be “star dust!” I thought that was really cool!! So when Nova was born I knew it was a sign and just had to get her. With a name like Nova, I feel she was named after star dust for Bob and she will also bring a sweet smile to our faces as we think of Aunt Doris who has passed away. I can tell this is already one REALLY special little filly!

Nova was born March 7, 2022 the day before hubby’s birthday! I just brought her home today and am already in LOVE! A HUGE thank you to Tony for letting me get her. He was so wonderful to show me around. He has some really beautiful and amazing horses! Baby Nova is registered AMHA and I plan to register her AMHR. I will try to get her as many experiences as I can while she is so young. She is 24 inches tall so I am expecting her to mature at about 30 inches or so. She is settling in and warming up nicely, of course I do force myself upon her 





Our journey home:




Baby Nova driving her big brothers CRAZY:




Of course I had to make a video!


----------



## Abby P (Jun 13, 2022)

Can you tell what color she is going to be? She's ADORABLE.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 13, 2022)

Oh wow! You have a baby!   She’s beautiful!

Thank you for sharing your back story. Aunt Doris would love Nova too!

Congratulations on your newest family member!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 13, 2022)

Congratulations! How exciting for you and us to read along on this journey So much cuteness!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank y’all!! She is a black, but with her baby fuzz she looks like a copper brown. Breezy is black too so I am thinking they will be the same color. He grows out his hair to be a copper brown during the winter months.


----------



## kimbalina (Jun 13, 2022)

I agree, stardust… it’s what we’re all made of, ashes to ashes and stardust to stardust. When my dad died I immediately knew which star in the sky he was. My sister was annoyed at me as I kept setting him free, I said to him, go visit Jupiter for me! Being free from your earthly body, go explore the galaxy. She wanted him to stay close. I knew he was already part of me, so he could be anywhere.

This new creature is really sweet and lucky to have landed with you, Kelly! Lots of fun adventures ahead. Welcome to the world, Nova!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 13, 2022)

Yay!! You got her home!! Tony's place is amazing. I'm so happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 14, 2022)

Congratulations Kelly! She is adorable. Surprised me when she popped up on my You Tube feed!!!! I always thought you were geldings all the way.  How fun! Do you plan to breed her when she gets older?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2022)

Awe thank y’all!! 

That is so sweet Kim  Ashes to ashes, and stardust to stardust, I love it 

I think you are the first one to see her Willow! Hubby hadn’t even seen the video yet when I got the message from you  how cool is that! Yes I am planning to bred her when she gets older. It is part of the hobby I have never done or experienced before so I thought why not. It’ll be so much fun and a beautiful adventure. I do plan to keep ALL her stardust babies.  I still am geldings all the way, now it’ll be geldings all the way… plus Nova


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2022)

Congratulations!  I have stars in my eyes for Nova  ! Nothing like a black mini! But get ready for fly sheets and anti-fade regalia ! Will you show her?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2022)

Awe!  So sweet, stars in my eyes for baby Nova  I love that 

Yes, I am planning to show her. I LOVE black minis and the silver ones too, those both are my favorites 

Nova had her first trim today and dare I say she actually did better than the little boys. She stood there so patiently and didn’t even try to rear. I’m sure her little personality will be coming out once she gets more settled  she is most definitely ALL horse though! She whinnies for the boys if she can’t see them. They ALL slept right next to her stall last night. I went out this morning early to feed and to check on her, ALL of them asleep right next to her and she was laying down sleeping too. So sweet 




Baby Nova sporting her fly mask next to the neighbors horse Doc.



OMG 40 pounds of TOTAL CUTENESS!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2022)

I often wonder what my Peanut looked like as a weanling, now I think I know!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 14, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Awe!  So sweet, stars in my eyes for baby Nova  I love that
> 
> Yes, I am planning to show her. I LOVE black minis and the silver ones too, those both are my favorites
> 
> ...


What you were not out there with them sleeping? I don’t know how you pull yourself away from all that adorable cuteness. I would not get anything done


----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2022)

I’m NOT getting anything done! LOL LOL 

We did go on our very first small adventure next door to visit my elderly neighbor John. He took this photo of us…




I let Stormy into Nova’s stall this afternoon and he found the food she didn’t eat. He is the BEST little gelding ever and didn’t mind sharing with her. I obviously didn’t completely trust him that’s why i left his halter on nor did I leave him alone with her, she is just too little for horsing around and y’all know how rough my boys can be.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 14, 2022)

I love all your photos


----------



## Amyln29 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nova is adorable!!! Congratulations


----------



## Kelly (Jun 16, 2022)

Oh my stars!  She really is a black horse




Bob and Nancy came to visit Nova today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I’m NOT getting anything done! LOL LOL
> 
> We did go on our very first small adventure next door to visit my elderly neighbor John. He took this photo of us…
> View attachment 47603
> ...


Her fluffy baby tail!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 16, 2022)

Awww.  Grandpa with your new baby girl!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2022)

Dear Horse Friends,

PLEASE HELP! Someone has got to talk to my new Mommy, she is CRAZY! The other day she walked me to the end of the driveway and this BIG scary green thing started to follow her. I FLIPPED!! It was a close call but I managed to escape! I got a little lost and ran straight to the neighbors house. My Mommy came over with a panicked look on her face and I was so glad she had escaped that big scary green thing too. This is where she got CRAZY! She lectured to me something about a trash can and that I’d eventually get use to it bla, bla, bla. Then she took me back over to the big scary green thing! OMG! It was completely crazy! I did finally relax some after she made me walk around it like 100 times but seriously WHY? WHY? WHY? The next day when we went for a walk again and thank GOD that big scary green thing wasn’t there. That’s another thing, Mommy keeps taking me for these “walks” and I don’t really see the point. I’d rather stay in my room close to my big brothers and eat at the hay buffet all day.

I know my big brothers think my Mommy is soooooo cool but trust me she isn’t! I can’t seem to convince them how CRAZY she really is. She comes onto MY new house and my big brothers always run over to her. I scream and scream for them to come back to me but no one listens! Why don’t they listen to me? They are like in complete AWE of her. Somebody needs to talk to them too!

I have my own room for now but Mommy promises I will get to share the big room with my brothers once I get older. It’s just not fair, I want to be out with my big brothers now. Why do I have to wait till I get older?! So unfair! My big brothers did teach me how to get hay out of the net. I LOVE the net, it is my most favorite thing in the world. My Mommy chases me around with a big black bucket of hay sometimes and I don’t know why. Doesn’t she know I only want my hay in those net thingys, just like my big brothers.

I do have one grumpy brother who always pins his ears at me, I think Mommy calls him Thunder. He tried to kick me the other day and Mommy lectured him big time! All I could do was laugh, ha ha ha you got in trouble. I tried to irritate him again so he would kick at me and Mommy would have to lecture him again, but she moved me and put me in time out! I didn’t do anything wrong! It was so unfair! One minute I was tied up next to all my big brothers and loving life then the next minute she moved ME far away, ME!! I don’t understand I was being such a good girl. See? She is so NOT cool!

I heard Mommy lecture to Stormy something about babysitting, bla bla bla, I don’t know what she was saying but Stormy must have agreed because he stands next to me all the time and he keeps a close watch out for me. He is the coolest big brother EVER. I love Breezy too but all he can think about is FOOD so he isn’t always around.

There is this big yellow furry thing here that is bigger than me, it slobbers and snorts. Well the other day it was all up in my junk so I smacked it. I thought I was real cool but Mommy didn’t think so and she lectured me again. She told me something like I shouldn’t strike out at the dog or whatever, I don’t know what she was trying to say all I hear is bla, bla, bla! 

Someone please talk to her, she is CRAZY!

Love,
Nova


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 17, 2022)

Loving your journal and journey with Nova! 

It looks like not only are you not getting anything done, neither are your neighbors or family members! 

Neither are we apparently!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 17, 2022)

Oh my gosh! Your newest post just popped up! 

You two should write a book on how to thrive and survive early minihood!


----------



## Amyln29 (Jun 17, 2022)

OMG! That is hilarious!!! You definitely need to make a “mini” series from Nova’s perspective!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2022)

That is the funniest! Sounds like she is going to challenge you. Good thing she is so cute!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 18, 2022)

Awww ❤ You are definitely in love Kelly! Nice to have this forum too, where other people understand and share in the joy of these special little equine!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 18, 2022)

Has Nova gotten use to all those kisses you must be giving her?
She has the cutest face


----------



## Kelly (Jun 22, 2022)

Dear Horse Friends,

Mommy is still CRAZY but I am starting to get used to her WICKED ways. She is trying to blind me! She keeps covering my eyes with this mask thingy, I just don’t get it. I am getting really good at getting it off though. I set a personal record and got it off 5 times in one day, I was so proud of myself. How cool am I?! It would have been more but Mommy couldn’t keep up. We might need to call out the guy who records all the world records, I know I would be famous!

Mommy smiles real big when I walk on crazy things that aren’t dirt nor grass, she is so weird but I humor her anyways. She also walks me over bridges and these fat white sticks. It’s kinda boring, I’d rather be eating grass.

I got Mommy real good the other day! She was trying to lift my back leg and I kicked her! I am so cool! Apparently Mommy didn’t think so because she smacked me on my butt then I got a lecture about how I am NOT allowed to kick at humans bla, bla, bla. Now that I think of it, I have NEVER seen my big brothers kick or bite Mommy. Well, I need to teach them ALL a thing or two. I keep trying to convince Mommy to let me out with them so I can teach them this but she won’t listen to me. I am one tough cookie and can totally hold my own but she keeps putting me in my room by myself, so NOT fair!

Sometimes I give Mr. Grumpy Pants the evil eye and he pins his ears at me. All Mommy says is, “Thunder be nice.” Really!? That’s it? _Thunder be nice._ He doesn’t even get in trouble or a lecture but yet I kick Mommy and *I* get smacked AND *I* get lectured! So NOT fair!

One day I was snuggling Mommy ever so sweetly. I was being so loving and enjoying her company. I nuzzled right up to her then I nibbled on her. She smacked the crap out of me! That was so NOT cool! Then I thought maybe her hand slipped so I tried to nibble her again and she smacked me again! ME! She smacked ME! Doesn’t she know i am BOSS mare! Who does she think she is!? I was being so sweet and loving! What gives her the right!? Someone really needs to talk to her about this. I’m the only girl here so that makes me in charge of everyone doesn’t Mommy know her place? She can’t be a BOSS mare, she is human. Humans can’t possibly be in charge and be BOSS mare…. Or can they?

OMG! OMG! OMG! What is going on? Please advise!

Love,
Nova


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2022)

Oh my goodness, you will have your hands full with that little fire ball. Maybe she does need to be with Thunder. He could probably teach her a thing or two, but I would not be able to watch... And then, again, if she were able to boss him, you would certainly be next rung up on the boss ladder!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 22, 2022)

So much cuteness in that girl or I mean sass


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 22, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Then I thought maybe her hand slipped so I tried to nibble her again......



This ^^^^^^^^^^ is EXACTLY what I think they're thinking when they're doing something they think is okay and we DON'T think what they're doing is okay. 

It's kind of like when you're giving scratches, and you're laughing because they're doing that wiggly nose thingy, then they suddenly reach over and take a chunk from your rump.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 22, 2022)

Love this short video on training a baby:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 27, 2022)

Dear Horse Friends,
I’ve been with Mommy for two weeks now and OMG! I saw the craziest thing today! Somehow Mommy grew wheels on her legs and was chasing Stormy all around the pasture! It was really weird because Stormy and Mommy were both smiling and giggling, they seemed to be enjoying it. I screamed at Stormy to run faster but he wouldn’t listen to me, it looked like he was going along and doing what Mommy told him to do. It was all very strange.

The other night after Mommy feed me she then wanted to pet me and I wasn’t having it so I kicked her. She chased me off my dinner! I’m a baby doesn’t she know I need to eat! When she finally let me have my dinner again I decided being petted while I was eating wasn’t so bad and I allowed it. I am trying really hard to NOT bite or kick Mommy but there are so many rules here it is hard to keep up. Apparently jumping on Mommy isn’t allowed either how was I suppose to know?!

Sometimes Mommy lets me out with my big brothers and I can’t decide if I love or hate it. They are so rough! Stormy and Breezy always bite at the hair on my legs and my face, Mommy doesn’t correct them either. Mr. Grumpy Pants doesn’t let me go near any food, he is always pinning his ears at me. One time he bit me then tried to kick me but Mommy finally stepped in and told him to knock it off, haha he got in trouble.

I know I have complained a lot in the past about how UNCOOL Mommy is, but my big brothers were right! Mommy is the COOLEST! I love when she visits me several times throughout the day. I follow her around everywhere she goes, her energy is so calm and peaceful. I love when she scratches me and rubs me and loves on me. Mommy doesn’t lecture me as much as she use to instead she is always telling me that I’m such a good girl!
Love,
Nova


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 27, 2022)

Nova, you are so cute and sassy!! Do you like your picture taken? Ask Mom to take pictures. I would love to see more of you.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 27, 2022)

OMG! Baby Nova is the SWEETEST LITTLE THING! She follows me around everywhere!  Hubby took these pics tonight.


Baby Nova & Me:








Stormy, Thunder, Breezy, Baby Nova & Me




Im soooo in LOVE


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 27, 2022)

Ummm @Kelly I think you need more color in your herd!! I seem to see a theme of dark horses! Unless you just count them as one horse!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 28, 2022)

Haha! I was just telling my hubby that I think I NEED a horse in every color! Then I thought about it a little more and since I now have 2 blacks and 2 silver dapples, I actually NEED 2 horses in every color! 


But then again if I have all dark horses maybe hubby won’t notice if we have an addition


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 28, 2022)

Your pics are great.


----------



## Standards Equine (Jun 28, 2022)

What a beautiful family of littles! Congratulations and I adore your story telling! You're a talented writer.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 28, 2022)

We started construction on the “Sugar Shack” around Mother’s Day, my 80YO in-laws plan to move in after completion in September. My horses are so LUCKY because they pretty much have a different obstacle course everyday! It was really loud and noisy this morning with the spray foam insulation going, excuse the mess


----------



## Kelly (Jun 28, 2022)

Baby Nova wasn’t playing as much as I thought she should so I gave her some company. Lacy, my 11.5yo yellow lab, is the BEST babysitter ever! Lacy’s most favorite baby to watch over are new born kittens, but her resume also includes weanlings both puppies and horses. She babysat Thunder when he was a tiny baby. I feel Lacy is fully qualified for the job, Nova is thrilled about the new situation, Lacy… not so much


----------



## Kelly (Jul 4, 2022)

Nova with her big brothers.


From the left:
Breezy, Stormy, Thunder, Nova





Horse stand off!
Black horses vs Silver horses! 





Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m late to the party,(forgot my password to the forum ) but Nova is so adorable!! Congratulations on the new addition.  Happy Independence Day!!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 7, 2022)

Baby Nova turns 4 months old today! Still sporting the Mohawk  She has grown almost an inch and is now just under 25 inches tall. I need to put a brick on her head so she stops growing!  Who all has heard that saying?! I told hubby that and he looked at me like I was crazy 








Here is the height chart I like to follow. She should mature right around 30 inches tall.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2022)

She is standing quite nicely at the fence already. She seems quite young to be weaned.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 8, 2022)

Funny thing, if you are just looking at months on a calendar, she was weaned at 3 months and one week. But if you count the weeks, she was 16 weeks old, and 16 divided by 4 is four months.
Cool chart.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 19, 2022)

Dear Horse Friends,
I LOVE when Mommy lets me out with my big brother Stormy, he is the COOLEST!! My birth Mom had two teats, but Stormy only has one….and it is a BIG one. I just can’t figure out why he won't let me nurse, it is very frustrating!
Love,
Nova


----------



## Kelly (Aug 7, 2022)

Nova is 5 months old today! She is now 25.5 inches tall!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 8, 2022)

Humph. All these years I’ve been spelling ‘precious’ wrong! 

It’s actually spelled N.O.V. A.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 8, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Nova is 5 months old today! She is now 25.5 inches tall!
> 
> View attachment 48017


When I think she can’t get any cuter you post this


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2022)

Nova is 6 months old today! Boy how time flies!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2022)

She is such a tiny girl.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 7, 2022)

I was mist thinking we needed an update about that precious girl


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 24, 2022)

How is Nova doing?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 24, 2022)

She is doing better now, thanks for asking. She got pneumonia so I had to take her to the vet last weekend. Her breathing was off and it sounded like she was snoring when she was walking around. Poor baby! It didn’t slow her down though and now she is on the road to recovery. She has to be on antibiotics for two weeks then I take her back to the vet for bloodwork.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2022)

Kelly said:


> She is doing better now, thanks for asking. She got pneumonia so I had to take her to the vet last weekend. Her breathing was off and it sounded like she was snoring when she was walking around. Poor baby! It didn’t slow her down though and now she is on the road to recovery. She has to be on antibiotics for two weeks then I take her back to the vet for bloodwork.


Oh, dear! How they scare us sometimes. Hope she gets well quickly.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 25, 2022)

I agreed with Marsha and sorry to hear that! I hope she is getting stronger each day.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 3, 2022)

I took Nova back to the vet today to have some blood work done and I am so happy to report that she no longer has pneumonia! Woohoo! Poor baby was tired of me chasing her around to give her antibiotics 3 times a day for 2 weeks 

After the vet I took Nova on her very first official outing to Tractor Supply. The entire staff took pictures, lots and lots of pictures! She was so perfect, smiling for everyone, so brave, not nervous or scared whatsoever. With all the excitement and all the grinning for the cameras, I completely forgot to get out my camera! So I have no pics of her first outing, uggg  I’m such a terrible Mum!  Oh well… she is the fourth… must be like kids… the first gets all the attention, all the camera action, the CLEAN clothes… when you get to the fourth, well, you know how that goes 

I JUST LOVE HER!! And her WONDERFUL easy going attitude Promise to take pics next time…. If I remember


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 4, 2022)

Good news that she is over pneumonia. Both of you made those employee's day


----------



## Kelly (Oct 5, 2022)

Nova has decided she is a lap dog… I mean lap horse  she fell asleep in my lap today, it was the sweetest thing!!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 8, 2022)

Nova turned 7 months old yesterday! She is 26.5 inches tall


----------



## kimbalina (Oct 8, 2022)

Cutest button!  She shares Apaché’s sun rusted frizzy forelock!! Glad she’s feeling better now, Kelly


----------



## Edelweiss (Oct 8, 2022)

@Kelly She is so cute!! Glad she is better!


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 9, 2022)

Nova, you are too cute!!  It’s unfair!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 9, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Nova turned 7 months old yesterday! She is 26.5 inches tall
> 
> View attachment 48364


So much cuteness going on


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2022)

Awww she is gorgeous Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Oct 31, 2022)

Dear Horse Friends,

Mommy keeps telling me how fat I am, she is so rude. Her and the doctor even discussed it a few weeks ago. They just talked about me like I wasn’t even there, I could hear every word they said. They both are so not politically correct, I am not fat! I am pleasantly plump. And thanks to that mean doctor lady I no longer get any of that yummy grain, I feel like I’m starving! Could someone please send some Halloween candy my way?? Mommy won’t let me go trick or treating by myself tonight, she says there are crazy dogs out there that would love to eat little girls.

I got to wear my Halloween costume today! Im so cool! Mommy went to tighten the strap under my belly… I mean, yeah, I just had a big breakfast of hay so my tummy was a little bloated, but seriously I am not fat. Anyways, I didn’t like how she was tightening the belly strap thingy, a girls gotta breathe you know, so I tried to bite her. Mommy is getting fast and missed my teeth, I’ll need to up the ante. She did lecture me AGAIN on how biting isn’t allowed but she doesn’t lecture Mr. Grumpy pants when he tries to bite me.

I just want to wish everyone a very spooky HAPPY HALLOWEENIE!! And I hope your Mommy will post pics of your costumes too! I just love this whole Halloween thing!
Love,
Nova


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 31, 2022)

Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel never looked better! 

FYI Nova, I’m eating several Oreo cookies and wish we could share!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 31, 2022)

Nova, I'm glad you let your mom fit the belly strap because you look so CUTE!
At least your mom didn't post your Halloween pic in the Funnies section.  Mint and I are glad Halloween only comes once a year. Why do moms think of this stuff?
Hershey


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2022)

Love that costume! 
Kelly, you need to print out your journal entries and make them into a little book.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 7, 2022)

Nova is 8 months today! She measures at 27 inches tall. She must be having a growth spurt, her hiney is taller than her withers  and she might be wider than she is tall  she is getting along really well with the boys. They all stay out together 24/7 and the boys don’t pick on her too much I love her little trot, it is just adorable


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 7, 2022)

She is too cute!  I just love her little face!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 7, 2022)

So glad the boys have accepted her. She will be ruling the herd before they know it!  Such a cutey


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 20, 2022)

Hope you will write a final chapter to her journal when she goes to her new home. Be sure to give a copy to the new owners!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 26, 2022)

Dear Horsey Friends,

Mr. Grumpy Pants has already left for his new home which was a little confusing because I thought we were going together. For the past couple of weeks mommy has been telling me and Mr. Grumpy Pants that we have found a new home. I wasn’t even looking for a new home because I love it here. I keep trying to tell mommy I don’t want a new home but she doesn’t listen to me. She just tells me that I need to be a good girl and that she is going to miss me and that she loves me very much. She tells me how cute I am and that I have my whole life ahead of me. I must be her favorite because she tells me this all the time and I never heard her tell Mr. Grumpy Pants this, but then again I usually have my nose in the hay bale with my big brother Breezy most of the time so it is possible that I missed it…. Nah, I’m her favorite. I wonder if I’m going to the same place as Mr. Grumpy Pants, I’m not sure where I will end up, but I trust my Mommy and know she has found the perfect home for me.

Love,
Nova

(To be continued….)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 4, 2022)

Dear Horsey Friends,
Well today is the BIG day. I have to admit now that moving day is here I am really excited about meeting new friends and my new mommy. Im gonna have a blast, I wish my cool brother Stormy could come too. Mommy asked me to get in the van today and I did it perfectly! Well… I might have thrown a small temper tantrum and she might have had to get “hubby” involved, but besides that I was PERFECT! We drove for over an hour and I kept trying to tell mommy how excited I was but she was too occupied with driving and crying. She cried the whole way there while telling me that I was going to be just fine and that my new family already loves me so much. 

I was surprised when I met my new mommy because she wasn’t a mommy at all! She was my new daddy!! I am the luckiest pony alive, I have a mommy who will always love me and now I have a new daddy! Mommy gives me hugs and kisses and tells me through her tears that this isnt goodbye, this is until we meet again and that she will see me at the shows. Bla, bla, bla mommy I have new adventures to go on! As I drive off to meet new friends I am so thankful for my mommy, all the love she gave me and everything she has taught me. I’m a big girl now! And as this chapter of my life closes I will miss writing to all my horsey friends here on the forum, I’m just going to be way too busy learning the ropes. I am thrilled and totally looking forward to my next chapter in this thing we call life!
Love,
Nova
XO


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 5, 2022)

Beautifully written Kelly.


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2022)

Nova is back home at Little America! Kelly and I met in Waco to exchange her while I was at the Texas Farm Bureau state convention in Waco. I am glad to have her back because we only have one other Guinness (Lymrick's Irresistible Force) daughter and one yearling colt. At the AMHA World Show he won his 39th World Title and we are excited to have Nova back. I was looking forward to your showing her, but certainly understand and maybe later you will get another to show but meanwhile, enjoy your travels.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 8, 2022)

How wonderful!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 8, 2022)

Stupendous! Thank you for sharing and the wonderful photos.

Congratulations on that 39th world title! Nova will no doubt be collecting her own titles in the future. 

On the other hand, if you ever want to re-home her, well, you know where to come - here!


----------



## Edelweiss (Dec 8, 2022)

Tony said:


> Nova is back home at Little America! Kelly and I met in Waco to exchange her while I was at the Texas Farm Bureau state convention in Waco. I am glad to have her back because we only have one other Guinness (Lymrick's Irresistible Force) daughter and one yearling colt. At the AMHA World Show he won his 39th World Title and we are excited to have Nova back. I was looking forward to your showing her, but certainly understand and maybe later you will get another to show but meanwhile, enjoy your travels.


Oh I am so happy for both of you and Nova! Guinness is a legend. Congratulations!


----------



## kimbalina (Dec 10, 2022)

Thank you so much for popping in to update us and share some photos! What a pretty girl. I like her fuzzy but having her head so nicely clipped she looks incredible. ❤


----------

